

OpenCog - open source artificial general intelligence framework - eagleal
https://launchpad.net/opencog

======
varjag
Douglas Lenat, the founder of Cog project, is absolutely fascinating hacker.
His earlier work on on AM and EURISKO was amazing, even if proved to be a dead
end.

That said I remember reading about Cog when I was a freshman (around 1994),
and to the day it doesn't seem to deliver the promise, despite many million of
DoD money. The idea was that a reasonable featured AI will emerge when Cog
ontology reaches critical mass, but it just doesn't seem to be happening yet.

EDIT: disregard this, a case of my confusion among three-letter names.

~~~
Eliezer
You're thinking of Cyc, not OpenCog.

~~~
eagleal
Eliezer is right, OpenCog it's not a knowledge base. It's (from Wikipedia):

\- An API to manipulate an extended hypergraph of terms and relationships,
dubbed the "AtomSpace".

\- An implementation of a probabilistic reasoning engine based on
probabalistic logic networks (PLN).

\- A probabilistic genetic program evolver called Meta-Optimizing Semantic
Evolutionary Search, or MOSES, originally developed by Moshe Looks.

\- An attention allocation system based on economic theory.

\- An embodiment system for interaction and learning within virtual worlds.

\- A natural language input system consisting of Link Grammar and RelEx, both
of which employ AtomSpace-like representations for semantic and syntactic
relations.

\- A natural language generation system called SegSim, with implementations
NLGen and NLGen2.

